# Not A Rom Question



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

I know this is for mods and developers however the bionic forum people don't seem to respond. Please look at my threads created and look at my cell stand by. I need help. Thank you

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------



## Europe (Oct 12, 2011)

joelbionic said:


> I know this is for mods and developers however the bionic forum people don't seem to respond. Please look at my threads created and look at my cell stand by. I need help. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r




ok?? help with what? u make a thread for what? 
what???

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

I had requested that you look at my threads created in my profile so I didn't have to repost. But nevermind

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------

